# What do you Collect?



## KenpoTess (Mar 4, 2004)

What kinda things do you collect? 
What perked your interest in collecting 'it'?

How is your collection displayed?  Haphazard or by-the-book

Have you bought an addition to your collection and gone without something you needed.. like rent, food? *G*

Do tell


----------



## Tgace (Mar 4, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> What kinda things do you collect?


Bills


----------



## Shodan (Mar 4, 2004)

I have at one time or another collected the following:

(1) Old soldier pictures
(2) Old skeleton keys
(3) Dragon figurines
(4) Lighthouse stuff/Ocean stuff

  Not sure why I started collecting the soldier pictures......used to go to a lot of antique malls with my parents and look thru old pictures of people.  The soldier ones were the most interesting to me......wondering who these folks were, if they had died in war, where they were from- I have a them displayed in a photo album.  Some of them have notes or writing on the back as to their names.  The keys.......that's another one that is kinda weird I guess....I just like keys!!  I wonder what they could have opened and who they belonged to.  I think my parents got me started on that one by giving me plastic keys as a child....but also I inherited my grandma's old skeleton keys from their farm.  I became interested in dragons about the same time I started martial arts and as for the ocean stuff....it has always been a love of mine.  Lighthouses are just cool- lots of stories to learn about them and how they have saved sailors and such.  My kitchen is decorated with all lighthouse and ocean stuff.  

  I don't really actively collect the pictures or keys anymore....but if I see one really unique I will get it (if it is not too pricey).  Same with the dragons.  My most active collection right now is the ocean and lighthouse stuff.

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 4, 2004)

I have a secret collection of the "Queen of Pain" pics! :uhyeah:


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Mar 4, 2004)

I collect various books. I display them in my library.

I also collect various weapons from around the world. They are in my library on the walls and in some glass display cases.
What peaked my interest was the different ways and ideas that people have come up with to use items as weapons.

Library  = extra room in the house which i was able to use. nothing fancy.

Chicago Green Dragon

 :asian: 



			
				KenpoTess said:
			
		

> What kinda things do you collect?
> What perked your interest in collecting 'it'?
> 
> How is your collection displayed?  Haphazard or by-the-book
> ...


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Mar 4, 2004)

Tess

What do you collect ? How is it displayed, etc ?

Chicago Green Dragon

 :asian: 



			
				KenpoTess said:
			
		

> What kinda things do you collect?
> What perked your interest in collecting 'it'?
> 
> How is your collection displayed?  Haphazard or by-the-book
> ...


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 4, 2004)

Ok.. I'll divulge.. *G* well somethings... 

I collect David Winter Cottages.. Hand sculpted architectural renditions of the Ole days of Britain. 
I found a few on sale (they can be pricey) and have bought some on Ebay in the past.. and was very pleased to find 4 mint cottages still in their boxes at a flea market for a buck each.. *they list for well over $85.00* 
I display them in my kitchen, and in one of my china hutches.
I love Architecture of all kinds and these just make me smile 

I also collect anything Nautical.. from Lighthouses *Grins at Shodan*  to Ship models,  Grew up sailing and am an ole Salt   .. These you'll find peppered throughout the house.

Books.. oh yeah.. avid Book collector.. Books are everywhere on bookcases.. Would love to get some Barrister Bookcases one of these days 

I also collect seashells wherever we go.. and Driftwood.. though have lost most of the driftwood collection from moving.. I have 2 pieces left that I tote along wherever I go.

Guess that bout covers it.. I hope 

Tess


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Mar 4, 2004)

Very nice Tess

I see you've also discovered the wonderful world of eBay.

They just seem to have everything. If not it will be up next week lol.

Thank you for sharing with us your interesting collections..

artyon:  artyon:  artyon: 


Chicago Green Dragon

 :asian: 



			
				KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Ok.. I'll divulge.. *G* well somethings...
> 
> I collect David Winter Cottages.. Hand sculpted architectural renditions of the Ole days of Britain.
> I found a few on sale (they can be pricey) and have bought some on Ebay in the past.. and was very pleased to find 4 mint cottages still in their boxes at a flea market for a buck each.. *they list for well over $85.00*
> ...


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 4, 2004)

Ummm....

I collect books, primarily of sci-fi or mystery genre.  

Other than that, I apparently do collect stuffed lamb toys.  Every year, I buy them for my son at either Christmas or Easter, but I suspect it was more for me as he sort of out-grew them.  However, he still expects a stuffed lamb toy in his Easter basket.  

We have them in all sorts of shapes, different furs, different colors.  My favorites are the solid black one (very difficult to find) and the large standing one with soft leather rabbit fur.  How are they arranged?  The kids play with them, so they're all over the house.  The rabbit fur one, however, is kept away as much as possible to have it last longer...

- Ceicei


----------



## KenpoGirl (Mar 4, 2004)

I collect Giraffes. I have well over 50 now. All shapes and sizes, started out I'd pick up the odd one. Now cuz everybody knows about it I get at least 2 each xmas and birthday. I have to start scaling back soon. It's getting a little large, but how do you decide which ones to store away or god forbid throw away. Quite the delemma. 

I also have a small collection of Nutcrackers  but they only come out at Christmas.  (Unless I need to use them on someone.   )

Dot


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Mar 4, 2004)

Well.......... one idea might be to have some out for a period of time. Store the rest. Then switch them so its not the same old look. Maybe have a nice glass display case or two that you re dress up from time to time.

I know how you feel with disguarding things that are personal too you.

or you could build on to the place you currently have 
can anyone say lotto.............. :boing2: 

What do you think ? 

Chicago Green Dragon

 :asian: 



			
				KenpoGirl said:
			
		

> I collect Giraffes.  I have well over 50 now.   All shapes and sizes, started out I'd pick up the odd one.  Now cuz everybody knows about it I get at least 2 each xmas and birthday.  I have to start scaling back soon.  It's getting a little large, but how do you decide which ones to store away or god forbid throw away.  Quite the delemma.
> 
> Dot


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 4, 2004)

> "I collect spores, molds and fungus"  Egon from the original Ghostbusters movie.


 Always loved that geeky saying.

Personally, I used to collect Cave Maps. But a err, tragedy had me lose all but two of them. When possible I'll be doing it again. Fortunately it's possible since all of the cartographers of these maps are still alive and copies are available. I've been waiting on maps that I personally have participated surveying on. Grr grr sometimes it takes forever for the cartographer to finish. But usually they're worth it.  

Another thing I gather around are quotes. These have to have meaning specifically for me (duh!) and some of them I use in my signatures. I keep them safely on a CD ROM so some dumb virus won't kill them. 

I also tend to collect... friends. They're fun to play with and talk to. 
 :uhyeah:


----------



## Mæzarin (Mar 4, 2004)

I have quite a large collection of Beanie Babies that I've been amassing for a few years.  I don't keep 'em for the money, I only buy the nifty ones.  My most recent addition is the new red elephant Beanie Buddy.  He's one of the softest ones I've ever found.

There also seems to be quite a collection of pets in my house as well.  I have an African Clawed Frog, a Yorkshire Terrier, tankful of freshwater fish, two pot-bellied pigs, and a ridiculously obese guinea pig.  

Music is another thing I collect religiously.  One of my worst pet peeves is when I know the basic tune and perhaps a few words from a great song, but I don't know the title.  I don't really have a favorite band since I enjoy so many varieties and genres of music that it's hard to pick just one.  Cake and Ben Folds seem to hold my interest the most, however.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 4, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> What kinda things do you collect?
> What perked your interest in collecting 'it'?
> 
> How is your collection displayed? Haphazard or by-the-book
> ...


I have a few blades Displayed on the Fireplace mantel

I collect Shadowrun RPG Books - First Edition D & D

I also collect Sci-Fi and Fantasy, 

All bookd are either in Entertainment center in Family room or in book cases in the basement bedrooms.

I also collect bumps, I get them and loose them, yet I almost always seem to have one or another. 

Oh Yeah I have a room full Ansel Adms Prints (* I also use this room for MArtial Arts NO Furniture  *)

I also have a few Henri Peter's Prints check out www.henripeter.com. I also have one original 

I collect coins, and rocks from places I have been like Europe, Japan, New Zealand, Death Valley .

I also have a bunch of Coke bottles, and my famikly still buys me Coke stuff from time to time . Even though I usually do not drink soda anymore


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 5, 2004)

I collect...

1. Books, well, I actually accumulate them but same difference.  Mostly military history etc.

2. Match-books

3. Cartridges...my fav. is the 8-gauge shell loaded with a slug. (anyone who knows guns knows how rare these are).

4. Knives...well actually I technically just accumulate these too but oh well.

5. Guns (my bank account has trouble keeping pace with my enthusiasm).

6. And....Bruises (gotta love Kenpo ).


----------



## Akula (Mar 5, 2004)

1. Decorative Glass - mostly abstract designs

2. Books - science, history, or reference

3. Weapons - from various places and times.

4. Geek toys - Currently favorites out of this group are a binary clock, and a globe levitated in a magnetic field.


----------



## Aikikitty (Mar 5, 2004)

My goodness, my family collects a lot of things!

I have collections in Beanie Babies, Fantasy unicorn and fairy plates (for the wall), comic books & non-sport cards, Windstone dragon and unicorns, Hagan Renaker (sp?) porcelain figures, I have several Cherished Teddies and Charming Tale figurines, various action figures, I've been gradually adding to my large Batman and Robin collections for years, I have about 6 Breyer horses, and I just started getting some Fairy Glen figurines.  The Fairy Glen figures are VERY pretty!  The most 'well made' fairy figures I've seen yet!  Ah, Ebay has been a wonderful thing!

By the way, Kenpotess, my mom has quite a few David Winter pieces (some small, some big).  She got them on sale from a store that was going out of business and we love looking at them.  

Robyn  :asian:


----------



## karatekid1975 (Mar 5, 2004)

My boyfriend and I collect a lot of stuff. I like the little stuffed critters that have martial arts uniforms on (the ones you see in the Centery mag). We have collected a lot of martial arts related books (doesn't matter what style). One of his co-workers gave us a karate book from the 70's. We have various weapons now (MA related), and lots of MA "toys." We could have our own dojang now (we have enough stuff for it LOL).


----------



## ShaolinWolf (Mar 5, 2004)

1)Comic Books - I've been collecting since I was 4 yrs old. I have somewhere in the range of 700-800 comic books. I just love Comics. What can I say. I love super heroes and I have alot of Spider-man Comics, like around 200-400 Spider-man Comics. And a ton of other series. I love pulling out the 60s and 70s comics and reading them. The New Ultimate Marvel Line is nice. I kind of enjoy the change after all this time of the same old, but I still like the old style. It's just nice to see new, modern scientific versions of the comics with a little bit more Science smarts and logical things happening that make sense how the old versions could have happened nowadays.

2)Coins - I haven't been collecting for about 2-3 yrs. now, but I do have a big collection. I just started collecting because my dad gave me coins to collect and I thought they were cool. Then, I'd go on trips and pick up some rare coins at suvenior stands and such. Also, my Grandma used to send me some for Christmas and Birthdays.

3) Sports and Non-Sports Cards - I have a huge Baseball Collection and a small BasketBall collection. Haven't collected in about 2 years from the BasketBall collection. Stopped with Baseball about 4-5 years ago. I never really bought the cards, my parents gave me collections here and there as small Christmas Presents. Now, Marvel Comics Cards, yeah, I have a ton of Spider-man Cards. I have no IDea how much any of my cards are worth because I haven't the time to check on how much cards are worth when I'm so busy with Comic Book collecting. LOL

4) MA weapons - I have like a few swords, knives, bo staffs, chucks, and such, along with practice weapons.

5) Action Figures - Ok, I'm 17, but I still collect some really detailed action figures, because I display them like Statues. I have bought too many in the past few years, but I recently bought the New Ninja Turtles. Yes, I'm 17, but I mean I grew up with them since I was 2-3 years old and it's kind of nice to see some familiarity from the past. Some Marvel Comics figures that came out over the past few years have been nicely sculpted.

6)Dragons - I have some nicely sculpted candles that are out of state and some nice statues. I just love Dragons, especially the asian style.

7) Wolves- I'm a wolf lover. Since Dragons aren't really real, I like wolves. Just awesome creatures, and I could explain, but it would take as long as I've written to explain all the reasons why I love Wolves. I'm a dog lover...lol.

8) Books - I have some old books. I love the classics. Like the Jules Verne books, the J.M. Barrie books, the H.G. Wells, Mark Twain, Robert Louis Stevenson, Jack London, all the famous authors from the early 1900s and back. Oh yeah, and let's not forget, J.R.R. Tolkien. How could I forget him?! I have some of his old, old works. 

And some books on MA. And Novels that interest me. I read ALOT.

9-???) And I collect various other little things....


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 9, 2004)

Apparently I collect kids.  I have my own 5 but seem to be collecting more and more from around the neighborhood.  I'm waiting for one of mine to say "Dad, he followed me home.  Can I keep him?"  As for how they are displayed, most days I'd have to say haphazzardly! :uhyeah:


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Mar 9, 2004)

Model Trains
-I have about three thousand dollars worth in my basement. Since my MA stuff, kinda by the wayside, but all ready to go. Used to have a layout that wrapped around my room, but got rid of that to pay for MA. Fair trade off I say.

Whips
-Right now I have four. Two 10' latigo's, one natural, one black. One two tone (black and white) 8' masters whip, and one 8' latigo. I want more  Much fun. Just finished cracking as a matter of fact. My mom is gonna wonder where her sketti went


----------



## Richard S. (Mar 9, 2004)

kenpotex said:
			
		

> I collect...
> 
> 1. Books, well, I actually accumulate them but same difference.  Mostly military history etc.
> 
> ...


  these are a few of MY favorite things...


----------



## lifewise (Mar 9, 2004)

Hey KenpoGirl, you forgot to tell us about that book collection you have. You know, the one with all the books that you don't actually read - just dust! Oh wait, gee - I guess I could come close to you there too.

 :boing2: 



			
				KenpoGirl said:
			
		

> I collect Giraffes. I have well over 50 now. All shapes and sizes, started out I'd pick up the odd one. Now cuz everybody knows about it I get at least 2 each xmas and birthday. I have to start scaling back soon. It's getting a little large, but how do you decide which ones to store away or god forbid throw away. Quite the delemma.
> 
> I also have a small collection of Nutcrackers  but they only come out at Christmas.  (Unless I need to use them on someone.   )
> 
> Dot


----------



## 2fisted (Mar 9, 2004)

Jazz cds - not that I'm really collecting them I just buy a ton of them and listen to them to death.

Books- pretty much the same thing.  I read all the time...

Anything Mopar - I'm a diehard Mopar fan and have all kinds of cool cars and pictures and stuff around the 'Paulroom'.  

Asian landscape art - Just like it.


----------



## Chronuss (Mar 9, 2004)

hrm.....I got rid of all of my Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtle figures many years ago...now I kick myself considering what the originals are worth now...arg...however, my parents did buy me four of the new series from the new cartoon.      lessee...got baseball cards out the whazoo collecting dust in albums...and I still have my Magic cards.      alas...I didn't start when all the good cards were still _legal_ to use.


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Mar 10, 2004)

well let's see, i dont' collect books i just accumulate a lot of them and read them over and over...i do however collect stuffed animals (mainly teddy bears), which started as a little girl, i have glass bears, bear clocks, anyone that has seen my room is or has been scared from all the stuffed animals that are in the hammock, and chair and my bed.  i also did porcelain dolls too when i was younger, haven't gotten any new ones in about 6 years or so, but they are really pretty.  that's about it


----------



## edhead2000 (Mar 10, 2004)

FUZZYJ692000 said:
			
		

> i also did porcelain dolls too when i was younger, haven't gotten any new ones in about 6 years or so, but they are really pretty. that's about it


I used to make porcelain dolls when I was younger......I have three of them up here and the rest are at my parent's house......too many to bring all the way up here.  It's an awesome experience.  Hadn't done any recently because I haven't found a studio anywhere around here.  Maybe this summer I'll have the time to travel to a weekend studio or something.


----------



## YouAgain (Mar 12, 2004)

star wars stuff!


----------



## lifewise (Mar 12, 2004)

I used to collect bruises. 

KenpoGirl was my biggest source.  :boing2:


----------



## KenpoGirl (Mar 12, 2004)

lifewise said:
			
		

> I used to collect bruises.
> 
> KenpoGirl was my biggest source. :boing2:


  I resemble that remark!!!

And I think it's time for me to add to your collection!!!!

:EG: :boxing: :EG: 

Dot


----------



## lifewise (Mar 12, 2004)

KenpoGirl said:
			
		

> I resemble that remark!!!
> 
> And I think it's time for me to add to your collection!!!!
> 
> ...




What do you mean you "resemble" that? Guess I will find out on our date Sunday huh?


----------



## MisterMike (Mar 12, 2004)

Spores, molds and fungus.

<jk>


----------



## edhead2000 (Mar 12, 2004)

MisterMike said:
			
		

> Spores, molds and fungus.
> 
> <jk>


 In your refrigerator??


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 16, 2004)

What do you collect around the house and or garage for future use?

I tend to keep plastic grocery shopping bags,  I can stick Seig's 'lunch' in them nicely.

Folgers coffee has come out with a very nice plastic container with easy molded hand holds.. started keeping them for all sorts of things, When we begin building our new house they will come in handy for nails and paint containers.

I reuse the freebie CD's that I get in the mail and use them for my own burned cds/dvds.

So what's your thing?


----------



## Taimishu (Mar 19, 2004)

I'll never live this down I know-----TEDDY BEARS

over 300 spread all over the house. As to why, dont ask


----------



## Maltair (Mar 22, 2004)

Keychains
My grandpa got me into it. He would traval a lot and pick one up where ever he went. He gave me a couple when I was a kid and that got me going. I've got about 200 hanging in my garage. :supcool:


----------



## Bammx2 (Jul 7, 2004)

memories and random sayings......


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 7, 2004)

I collect money!  Interesting and historic coins and bills.  Nothing of great value, but, it adds up over time.


----------



## TigerWoman (Jul 7, 2004)

I collect colored glass bottles, birdhouses, Hagen Renaker ceramic horses and exercise gear with the latter in the largest quantity. TW


----------



## Blindside (Jul 7, 2004)

Hmm, lots of similarities here.  I collect books, quotes, hand to hand weapons (mostly swords, but I have a couple of axes hanging around), and wildlife art and photo prints.  

Lamont


----------



## phlaw (Jul 8, 2004)

Sports Cards (About 47,000)
Stamps  (Not sure how many)
A Cappella CDs (Over 1300)
Classic computers  (Amiga, Commodore, Atari etc...)
Paintball Guns


----------



## OULobo (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm definitly a collector, just the type of personality I have. I think it goes with having an addictive personality (as in I get easily addicted).

NOW
-Weapons (mostly antique)
-Comics
-DVDs/CDs
-RPG books
-Fantasy books
-Stories
-Toys (GI Joe, Star Wars, ect.)


----------



## kenpo tiger (Jul 8, 2004)

Tigers, of course. 

And Dalmatians.


----------



## Ping898 (Jul 9, 2004)

in terms of stuff....

I collect postage stamps 
the 50 state quarters
Dragons and other medieval figures, mostly sterling silver ones 

For around the house....
I just save pastic bags and paper bags cause they are cheap and easy to reuse for trash..:ultracool


----------

